# Hedgehog Urns



## harrietthehedgehog (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I had to put down my hedgehog not to long ago and had her cremated. I was wondering if anyone had found any urns for hedgehogs? The ones I've seen are all for dogs and cats. My hedgehog was only a pound so those are too large. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Look for a keepsake urn. You want one that will hold, I think, about 3 cubic inches of ash. I haven't tried this company yet, but Perfect Memorials has a lot of choices for this size http://www.perfectmemorials.com/.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You also don't need an item marked "urn" Any decorative jar with a seal would work. I work part time at an indoor flea market and there is a vet who comes in regularly looking for pretty boxes and "ginger jars" that he makes into his own urns. They're cheaper and it lets him have them on hand for grieving furparents. The one I helped him design and build for a golden retriever who was the first pet of an 8 year old was sweet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When I had one of my hedgehogs cremated she was returned to me in a small wooden box that looks sort of like a pirates chest.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Greenbrier cremated my hedgie, and this is called a cedar box for pocket pets. It's a nice box and it holds my baby girl who was 8oz <3


----------

